# Wireless keeps saying "No internet access"



## TechGeek7331 (Feb 5, 2011)

Out of no where today, my wireless connection has begun saying "No internet access" and I can't go anywhere online Ever since it began happening, it's been saying that for longer amounts of time. So at first it was only a few seconds, now it's been taking a minute until I re-gain internet access. I haven't installed anything or ran any executables lately, don't have any viruses, I obtain my DNS and IP addresses automatically, and a few minutes ago I installed the newest firmware update of my router and I'm still losing internet. I have a NetGear WNDR3400 router if that helps.


----------



## oksteve (Sep 14, 2008)

Have a look at these posts,they may help .....http://forums.techguy.org/smartsearch/?q=no+internet+access


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> and a few minutes ago I installed the newest firmware update of my router and I'm still losing internet. I have a NetGear WNDR3400 router if that helps.


Have you update the driver for your adapter 
is this just one machne that is having the issue or are others also having the same problem

when its working lets see the following ipconfig/all , ping tests and xirrus 
then when it disconnects repeat ALL the tests and post here

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* {ipconfig /all} *
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to paste the results into something like notepad and then copy onto a machine that can access the internet and post results here

We would like to see the results from ipconfig /all post back the results in a reply here

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* then press *Enter* to open a command prompt box (A new dialogue box - black with white font, will appear on screen ):

In the command prompt window that opens, type the following command:

_Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is *NOT* a space after the / in the following command._

* ipconfig /all > network.txt & network.txt *

It will export the results to notepad and then automatically open notepad.

Now all you need to do is copy and paste those results to a reply here
to do that:
From the notepad menu - choose *Edit* - *Select all* 
all the text will be highlighted
Next
From the notepad menu - choose *Edit* - *Copy*
Now go back to the forum - reply and then right click in the reply box and *paste* 
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* {Ping Tests} *
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to paste the results into something like notepad and then copy onto a machine that can access the internet and post results here

Start> Run {search bar in Vista}> CMD to open a DOS window and type:

Type the following command 
*Ping* {plus the number thats shown against the default gateway shown in above ipconfig /all}
Post back the results
rightclick in the box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste

Type the following command
*Ping google.com*
Post back the results
rightclick in the box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste

Type the following command
*Ping 209.183.226.152*
post back results
rightclick in the box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* {run Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector} Download and install*
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to copy the program across to the faulty PC

http://www.xirrus.com/library/wifitools.php
Direct link to the program is here http://www.xirrus.com/library/wifi_download_redirect.php
Then run and install the program 
if you get an error - You need NET Framework installed for the WiFi Inspector to function.

Run the program

post a screen shot of the program running - if there are a lot of networks showing can you click on "networks" top lefthand area - so we can see all the network information, and also post which network "Adapter Name" (1st column) is yours on the list

To post a screen shot of the active window, hold the Alt key and press the PrtScn key. Open the Windows PAINT application and Paste the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. 
To upload it to the forum, open the full reply window and use the Manage Attachments button to upload it here.
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

After updating a router's firmware it's best to reset it to factory defaults and reconfigure.


----------



## TechGeek7331 (Feb 5, 2011)

@etaf, I tried updating my adapter driver but Windows says I currently have the "best" driver software so there are no updates. The "No internet access" is happening for everyone connected.

When I'm connected:
ipconfig /all

```
Windows IP Configuration

   Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : BEAST-PC
   Primary Dns Suffix  . . . . . . . : 
   Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
   IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
   WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

   Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . : 
   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Marvell Yukon 88E8057 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller
   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-23-8B-DF-9E-FB
   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . : 
   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Atheros AR5B91 Wireless Network Adapter
   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-22-5F-88-26-DB
   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
   Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::8c89:28ee:9bb0:2880%11(Preferred) 
   IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.4(Preferred) 
   Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
   Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Friday, February 18, 2011 10:00:24 AM
   Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, February 19, 2011 10:00:24 AM
   Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
   DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
   DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 184558175
   DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-14-AD-89-45-00-22-5F-88-26-DB
   DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
   NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.{89511D90-D08D-4DAB-9B84-6B0C9E9DCA31}:

   Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . : 
   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{AC160AAE-FCEB-43BD-9710-52FB09527299}:

   Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . : 
   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . : 
   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
   IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:4137:9e76:423:1ec6:b8f8:ae0c(Preferred) 
   Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::423:1ec6:b8f8:ae0c%13(Preferred) 
   Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
   NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled
```
Pinging default gateway:

```
Pinging 192.168.1.1 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time=3ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time=2ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time=1ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time=1ms TTL=64

Ping statistics for 192.168.1.1:
    Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
    Minimum = 1ms, Maximum = 3ms, Average = 1ms
```
Pinging google

```
Pinging google.com [74.125.227.16] with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 74.125.227.16: bytes=32 time=103ms TTL=53
Reply from 74.125.227.16: bytes=32 time=104ms TTL=53
Reply from 74.125.227.16: bytes=32 time=100ms TTL=53
Reply from 74.125.227.16: bytes=32 time=105ms TTL=53

Ping statistics for 74.125.227.16:
    Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
    Minimum = 100ms, Maximum = 105ms, Average = 103ms
```
Pinging 209.183.226.152

```
Pinging 209.183.226.152 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 209.183.226.152: bytes=32 time=138ms TTL=45
Reply from 209.183.226.152: bytes=32 time=134ms TTL=45
Reply from 209.183.226.152: bytes=32 time=136ms TTL=45
Reply from 209.183.226.152: bytes=32 time=138ms TTL=45

Ping statistics for 209.183.226.152:
    Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
    Minimum = 134ms, Maximum = 138ms, Average = 136ms
```
I think I attached the image of Xirrus running


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

well those figures say toy have a wireless connection and can access the interent

no need to black out the SSID - its of no value to anyone



> The "No internet access" is happening for everyone connected.


I think we need some more info

Everyone - so how many PCs and is that wireless and cable ?

Where the results in your POST when it was disconnected

lets see the same tests from another PC when disconnected - to see if the same as your results


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

The signal strength is marginal, at best. Not surprising if the connection is experiencing difficulties simply because of that.


----------



## TechGeek7331 (Feb 5, 2011)

etaf said:


> well those figures say toy have a wireless connection and can access the interent
> 
> no need to black out the SSID - its of no value to anyone
> 
> ...


Me and my brother are both using laptops with built-in adapters that connect wirelessly, and then there's the desktop PC sitting there connected to the modem and router by cable.

By the way, when it was giving me that message of not having internet access, I did ipconfig /all and it was the same result, and when I pinged any websites, it would say "Request timed out"


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

where is the router ? - try moving the location slightly can make a lot of difference , or if it has adjustable aerials - move them around 
I have also found changing the wireless channel on the router can help - so try channel 6 and channel 11 and see which is better if any

post an xirrus screen shot - see if you can get a stronger signal


----------



## TechGeek7331 (Feb 5, 2011)

Well, you see I can't really move it. I don't have any long ethernet cables. I've only got a (maybe) 2 foot ethernet cable that came with the router. I haven't tried changing channels, so maybe that will help.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> Well, you see I can't really move it. I don't have any long ethernet cables. I've only got a (maybe) 2 foot ethernet cable that came with the router. I haven't tried changing channels, so maybe that will help.


channels may - BUT even moving 6" can make a difference -i had a router that was on a shelf on a PC stand and moving just a few inches to the top of the monitor - made all the difference to the upper floor of the house


----------



## TechGeek7331 (Feb 5, 2011)

Hmmm, changed channel to 6, seemed kinda laggy, changed it to 11, and 11 was also laggy and after a few minutes got booted from my wireless and was unable to connect for another minute, then it reconnected. Now I'm still getting the "No internet access" message. I'll see what moving it will do


----------



## TechGeek7331 (Feb 5, 2011)

Aha! I found a really long ethernet cable of mine which I *thought* was broken, and then I replaced the short cable with the long one, and then I moved the router up onto the first shelf of the desk, and am still on channel 11 and things are A-Okay so far.
EDIT: Nevermind, it's still saying "No internet access" repeatedly


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

:up: - lets see an xirrus screen shot - whats the signal strength - colour and number


----------



## TechGeek7331 (Feb 5, 2011)

Screenshot attached
I've got 3 bars if that's what you mean by signal strength (bottom-right in notification area of the screen shot)


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

well thats on channel 6 not 11 
and at lease now yellow- you can use the xirrus to monitor the signal - as the graph is tracing the strength = so leave the xirrus running and then change the aerial position and router position and you can see what gives you the best


----------



## TechGeek7331 (Feb 5, 2011)

Changing positions and channels hasn't really done anything. What do you think would happen if I restored the router to its factory defaults?

*EDIT: I restored my router to its factory defaults and everything was going fine and dandy, and then when I was getting ready to get off, it said "No internet access" again.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Until you can get the signal strength much closer to -70 dBm or better you are probably going to get unsatisfactory performance. That improvement from -81 to -78 is negligible, and may be just random anyhow.


----------



## TechGeek7331 (Feb 5, 2011)

The thing is, I've always had horrible signal strength. I've always been at this kind of signal strength. But for some reason it's just now starting to say "No internet access".


----------



## TechGeek7331 (Feb 5, 2011)

Now it seems to just be my laptop with the problem. My brother who's also connected wirelessly is just experiencing very slow internet connection. My internet problems are getting worse now. It'll say I have one bar, then it'll just say there are no connections available for a few minutes. Then it won't auto connect so I have to manually connect, and then it disconnects again, so I have to connect once more, and once I finally connect, I have one bar and no internet access.. THEN I finally get my regular internet speed back and X amount of minutes later, it does the same thing.


----------

